# FOR SALE! NISSAN D21 38K original miles



## jonkreuz (Jun 22, 2021)

im selling my 1996 nissan d21. it has 38,000 original miles. I bought it 2 years ago with only 18k miles on it, and have driven it summers only since then. I lowered it with drop spindles and drop leafs, and added some nice wheels and tires. it has bucket seats from another hardbody, but I still have the bench seat which is in perfect shape. Some dings and chips but no rust. Super nice truck, chrome is in wonderful shape. asking $7500


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I personally prefer stock height trucks, but someone here might be interested. 









D21 Buy Sell Trade | Facebook


Nissan D21 Hardbody/WD21 Pathfinder (up to 1997) Classifieds Only New members MUST answer the Entry Questions before they will be admitted.




www.facebook.com


----------



## jonkreuz (Jun 22, 2021)

jp2code said:


> I personally prefer stock height trucks, but someone here might be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you thats a great idea, im struggling trying to sell this thing


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

jp2code said:


> I personally prefer stock height trucks, but someone here might be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jonkreuz said:


> thank you thats a great idea, im struggling trying to sell this thing


Jon,

I'm with Joe,, the Truck need's to be Stock Height IMO for hauling purpose's. Any Mod's to the Engine, etc is less not more; Nice Tool Box, & Wheel's though.

What is the Bed Length?

The Standard Cab limit's the appeal IMO. King Cab would be a lot better IMO. Advertise on several different online site's. 7500 seem's a little bit high, but for the right person maybe. You got to consider what is the Loan Value and the # of those interested that's got the asking price in cash.

Today's Used Truck market is Hot but still got to consider Loan Value, or maybe even finance yourself with sizeable down.

Just my thought's for what they are worth.

Good Luck,


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Automatic or manual transmission?


----------



## jonkreuz (Jun 22, 2021)

jp2code said:


> Automatic or manual transmission?


manual


----------



## nickjoky (11 mo ago)

jonkreuz said:


> im selling my 1996 nissan d21. it has 38,000 original miles. I bought it 2 years ago with only 18k miles on it, and have driven it summers only since then. I lowered it with drop spindles and drop leafs, and added some nice wheels and tires. it has bucket seats from another hardbody, but I still have the bench seat which is in perfect shape. Some dings and chips but no rust. Super nice truck, chrome is in wonderful shape. asking $7500


I know this is an older thread, but maybe the announcement is still valid. How can we contact you?


----------



## kattyjack (8 mo ago)

Which is better: automatic or manual transmission?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

kattyjack said:


> Which is better: automatic or manual transmission?


These little trucks came with a 135 HP engine. That's not much. An automatic is nice, but it draws 10 to 15 HP just to operate the torque converter, so you take a slow truck and make it slower. 

Also, the automatics in the Hardbody trucks are reliable, but they still require more servicing than the manual transmission.

The biggest benefit to the automatic transmission is that these days most people have no idea how to operate a vehicle with a clutch. I've even seen it referred to as an anti-theft device these days.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

kattyjack said:


> Which is better: automatic or manual transmission?


Katty,

There's +/- for either one. Ask 20 people and you'll probly get several different answer's.

IMO it's Personal Preference. I drove mainly manual's until 1988. After I got my 1st AT Truck, I never wanted to go back to manual shifting, Period.

Get a Leg or Abdonimal Injury and You may wish a K time's you had an AT. Very Fatigued and You may wish that you could let the AT do the shifting.

On the other hand, If I was buying a Used Truck, Especially an Older Used Truck, I might look hard for one with a MT, because an AT need's regular maintenance to last a long time, and when an AT Need's Repair,, it can be costly or need replaced entirely. If I was looking for a Used Truck or Car, I would want one with no more than 30K to 60K Mile's if it was AT, because the ATF need's to be serviced @ 30K mile's, but many never service the ATF until after 100K mile's, which is too long for Max durability. Some never service the AT until they have trouble and then it Need's Repair or Replaced.

Do a Google and You'll get a variety of Why This or Why That for which One is Better.

I Drove a '93 2.4L AT KK for 20 Year's and Never Regretted getting an AT, However I bought it New and Serviced the ATF @ the Prescribed Interval's per the Nissan Service Manual. When I got my '13 Frontier with AT, I sold the '93. The 1st person that looked @ it bought it for his wife that wanted an AT Truck.

It's really Personal Preference, but also Economic's Should be considered as well, IMO.

Good Luck


----------

